
Why Is the Pentagon Interested in UFOs? - microwavecamera
https://theconversation.com/why-is-the-pentagon-interested-in-ufos-116714
======
LinuxBender
That's an easy one. We have to be able to identify all aircraft in our air
space. This includes all potential military prototype aircraft that
adversaries may be using to subvert our monitoring and security.

